# Harford County Md FREE METRIC CENTURY



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Check out this free ride. Rest stops with free food and water. The metric century is very challenging with over 6000 feet of climbing on scenic country roads.

Check out the details at:

www.harfordvelo.org


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Too bad it is a Saturday ride or it would be right up our alley (we could do it twice). Nice of them to post the route slips, we may just do it someday.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Are you riding it bigrider? I'm interested but as you know, it could be tough for me to get away for the whole day. I also don't consider myself a climber, but I could probably struggle through the metric.

Looking at the map, it's a lot farther away than I thought.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

It is my home club so I will either be working it or riding it.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

without looking at the cue sheet - does this go to Port Deposit? that hill is a killer - used to do road race that went up it several times. ugh.


----------

